# Horned frog?



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

is a horned frog the same as a pacman frog?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*yer*

yes it is


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

it sure is and there are sexy frogs


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> it sure is and there are sexy frogs


haha your not wrong :flrt:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

mickie_quinn89 said:


> haha your not wrong :flrt:


 and what a life they have stress free all they worrie about is there next feed i think im going to get another 1 lol


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

how much do u think an albino is worth?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Frasereptile said:


> how much do u think an albino is worth?


depends were you get it from iv seen cb08 for 20-25 and up to 60 in shops


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

im getting a pac man!!!! went 2 rep shop 2day and saw 2 in there, a little fantasy 1 and a HUGE!!! brown phase. but the woman in shop is gona get a green, brown, fantasy, ornate and albino in so i can choose wot 1 (or more!) i want! :2thumb:

has any1 seen a brazilian 1? they r supposed 2b really rare and really expensive?! :bash:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Scaley said:


> im getting a pac man!!!! went 2 rep shop 2day and saw 2 in there, a little fantasy 1 and a HUGE!!! brown phase. but the woman in shop is gona get a green, brown, fantasy, ornate and albino in so i can choose wot 1 (or more!) i want! :2thumb:
> 
> has any1 seen a brazilian 1? they r supposed 2b really rare and really expensive?! :bash:


iv got a cranwell and its stunning i wouldnt mind getting a albino and a brazilian 1 iv never hurd of of them


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> iv got a cranwell and its stunning i wouldnt mind getting a albino and a brazilian 1 iv never hurd of of them


wots a cranwell look like? sorry im new 2 frogs!!! :blush:


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

cranwell is the normal one


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Ceratophrys said:


> cranwell is the normal one


thanks clearing that up! : victory:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

my cranwell








http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff327/cubeykc/008.jpg


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

thats nice m8, think i mite ave 2 get a couple?!!! :lol2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i want another i want a albino


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> i want another i want a albino


so wot prices should i b payin then? coz they ave a fantasy horned frog in my local for £44, i thought that was a bit steep? but she did say she can get sum more in at a cheaper price 4 me! lucky wen u know the staff!!! :whistling2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Scaley said:


> so wot prices should i b payin then? coz they ave a fantasy horned frog in my local for £44, i thought that was a bit steep? but she did say she can get sum more in at a cheaper price 4 me! lucky wen u know the staff!!! :whistling2:


shops cost alot more my local has cranwells in for £29.99 orientals at £44.99 and albinos at £59.99 but i got mine from pollywogs and he was £15 and i have seen albinos for as little £40ish


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

i got to admit they look funny, i just picked one up for wohis, and got a couple of pics of it and it looks like its got a big cheesy grin.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

tigger79 said:


> i got to admit they look funny, i just picked one up for wohis, and got a couple of pics of it and it looks like its got a big cheesy grin.


what kind have you got and have you got a pic on here?


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

its an albino pacman - its for Wohic just keeping it til i visit next week, there is pics in the thread called just to tease Julia below this one


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

tigger79 said:


> its an albino pacman - its for Wohic just keeping it til i visit next week, there is pics in the thread called just to tease Julia below this one


i saw thet earlya its sexy lol


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> shops cost alot more my local has cranwells in for £29.99 orientals at £44.99 and albinos at £59.99 but i got mine from pollywogs and he was £15 and i have seen albinos for as little £40ish


in my shop the albino is £30


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Frasereptile said:


> in my shop the albino is £30


buy it then!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

lol, i will if my mum will let me, lol


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Frasereptile said:


> in my shop the albino is £30


what really wished i live closer to you lol


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

how much are they normaly?

If its a bargin my mum will get it:lol2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Frasereptile said:


> how much are they normaly?
> 
> If its a bargin my mum will get it:lol2:


defo get it m8, they normaly go for £40 - £60 from wot i have seen?


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

wow, i have to get it then!


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

are they easy to keep?

wat size tank do they need?

and can you hold them?

Thanks fraser


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

anyone at all


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Frasereptile said:


> are they easy to keep?
> 
> wat size tank do they need?
> 
> ...


Fairly easy to keep... moisture,temperature and food.

10 gallon is a good size tank. use moist coco fiber as a substrate.

Frogs are better off not being handled, if its a handleable pet you want....get a hamster.


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> Frogs are better off not being handled, if its a handleable pet you want....get a hamster.


:lol2:, i mean just to get out for 2 mins a week to show a m8 or some thing like that


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

?????


----------



## omegaskeleton (Nov 24, 2008)

Ha ha ive just googled these.Can understand why there called pacmans now lol.Some lovely colourations out there.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

£30 is a great price. The closest shop to me is selling a normal brown cranwelli for....................£80. Now thats crazy.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Punchfish said:


> £30 is a great price. The closest shop to me is selling a normal brown cranwelli for....................£80. Now thats crazy.


£80 rip off


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I know its crazy to imagine anyone would pay that. Its been there for a looooong time now, dunno why the guy hasn't lowered the price.


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

thats mad, theres an albino for £30 in my shop and their prices are normal mad!

i have to get it now,

just the small task of not letting my mum see it:whistling2:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Frasereptile said:


> :lol2:, i mean just to get out for 2 mins a week to show a m8 or some thing like that


Handleing is fine if kept to short periods of time.


----------



## Green Glen (Oct 19, 2008)

there are several, an ornate come in green-red-blackish colours and vary greatly in colour.
a crawelli can come in green/brown phases and this is also the only bread that can be albino, these are most common and will be the cheaper in the pet stores.
the brazilian one i think your on about would be the cornuta and is rare mainly due to breading of the frog. It is only really available in wild caught form. This makes it expensive and hard to get hold of.
Fantasys are cross breads of these 3 breads, half ornate half cranwelli for example.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Green Glen (Oct 19, 2008)

suger just realised this was 5 pages long soz well hope this helps out to any questions on page 1. Im such a pilock.


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL thanks


----------

